# Does this count?



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been thinking about this for some time. It's been suggested that I take some pieces of my work from Academia and put them together in a self-published book. Since I'm contemplating publication for one of the pieces I've been wondering about some things regarding this idea. 

Does it count towards publication if it's just for family and friends? 

Should I leave out the story I'm planning on as my break-in piece?

I have a good number of pieces from college and by the end of Long Ridge, I'll have 10 pieces. I've thought about using the pieces solely from Long Ridge. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## krishan (Sep 15, 2015)

I can't answer all of your questions, but the first one caught my attention. If you wish to put together a bound book only for a small number of family and friends, it doesn't count as publication - so long as it's not publicly available anywhere.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 15, 2015)

The definition of published varies ... proceed with caution.

I would keep back that piece, but I'm paranoid.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks, I'm still thinking about this project. It's possible that I may include other pieces from college, not just Long Ridge, possibly some short stories as well- we'll see what happens. 

As for making it available to more than just friends and family- it's a thought. As I said, we'll see what happens.


----------



## shadowwalker (Sep 16, 2015)

Per our good friends at the US Copyright Office (http://www.copyright.gov/help/faq/definitions.html):

Publish:

To publish a work is to distribute copies or phonorecords of the work to the public by sale or other transfer of ownership, or by rental, lease, or lending. Publication also includes offering to distribute copies or phonorecords to a group of persons for purposes of further distribution, public performance, or public display. A public performance or display of a work does not of itself constitute publication.


----------



## denmark423 (Oct 6, 2015)

You just need to try and see how it goes. But ask for some help if you decide to do that.


----------

